# Need wording for our invitations



## spookylady (Sep 21, 2009)

here are 2 places that have some wording HTH

Halloween Party Invitations Cards Wording Ideas, Verses and Sayings

Invitation wording samples and tips: how to word a halloween party invitation


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

NTX JK said:


> Last year we sent out invitations and no one RSVP'ed so this year we are going to use facebook since everyone we will be inviting has a fb. There is a little spot where you can write out a description and I am going blank on what to put. I don't want to use the same thing as last year and last year's description went like this:
> 
> Ghost and witches and creaters of fright,
> don't miss the call of Halloween night
> ...



THis is sooo cute!! Love it!


----------

